# found GWP puppy - Cache Valley



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice little GWP that I'm guessing is 5-6 months old. Very calm and friendly. Help me find his old or new owner. Anybody sell a pup to come to Cache Valley that would be this age? If you know he was abandoned(very possible by his location) please let me know and I'll find him a new home.


----------



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

Owner obviously doesn't want to be found. Lets find this little guy a good hunting home. I'll post some pics soon. I'm going to try and get him on some birds tonight.


----------



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

pup is gone to new home. You missed a good chance!


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

DANG! Was wanting to meet him......


----------

